# Kentucky Land Company



## Shenandoah (Jun 13, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with this company? I've seen a few pieces of land that I'm interested in but I wanted to see if anyone else had anything good or bad to say about them.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Shenandoah said:


> Has anyone dealt with this company? I've seen a few pieces of land that I'm interested in but I wanted to see if anyone else had anything good or bad to say about them.


I have listed and sold property for the owner of Kentucky Land company back when I was still an active R/E agent. They are ok, but as with anyone, watch out for your own interests. If they have the land you want, pay for it, and get a General Warranty deed. Be sure you have an attorney do a thorough title exam on the property to protect yourself. No reflection there on Kentucky land, I always insist on that no matter who is selling a property. Encumbrances can exist on a property that an owner knows nothing about. Kentucky Land company is no different than any one else. Cross your T's, dot your I's and you should be fine.


----------



## Kygardengal (Sep 7, 2004)

I have had a contract with them for the past 6 years. They are very nice. Remember that they are in business to make a profit and they do. I pay on time every single month so I have never had any problems. If you are more than 30 days late on a payment they reserve the right to take it back on the 31st day. Please be sure that you can pay on time. The interest rate is high.
It's like 13%....for 30 years. They told me that they "take back" approximately 30% of their properties. I have mine for sale at this time. I want to sell it and buy something smaller. You can message me if you have any more questions.


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

Kygardengal is correct. Interest rate very high, take property back if late. I've not done business with them but those I know who have, many wish they hadn't. They make promises thet don't keep either. Ex MIL bought in "subdivision" they were develping. Five acre tracts in Meade Co. they agreed to keep up the road, but once the tracts were sold, they never graveled again. So, the neighbors had to pay a part...what a mess! Hundreds extra every year and the bickering trying to get people to pay their part. The county wouldn't take over the road because it hadn't been up to code when put in place. Buyer beware.


----------

